

 Microsoft killing off TechNet subscriptions - velodrome
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/07/microsoft-killing-off-technet-subscriptions/

======
velodrome
This is the dumb move by Microsoft.

Why don't they just limit activations or increase the price.

